# SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on loop0

## wuesti

Der komprimierte Portage Baum gemäß dieser Anleitung http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Komprimierter_Portage_Baum funktionierte problemlos. Seit einiger Zeit wird der Portagebaum aber nicht mehr in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen. Das Startskript http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Komprimierter_Portage_Baum/init.d meldet:

```
 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands, extra_started_commands or extra_stopped_commands.

 * SQFS-PORTAGE: Mounting read-only squashfs image ...

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       Manchmal liefert das Syslog wertvolle Informationen – versuchen

       Sie  dmesg | tail  oder so

 * ERROR: squash_portage failed to start
```

dmesg meldet daraufhin:

```
SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on loop0
```

Das aufs3 Modul ist geladen:

```
lsmod |grep aufs

aufs                  151841  0 
```

Alle Dateien und Skripte entsprechen den Vorgaben. Auch die Kernelkonfiguration habe ich überprüft:

```
cat .config | grep LOOP

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALOOP is not set

cat .config | grep SQUASH

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_ZLIB=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_LZO is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_4K_DEVBLK_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

```

Kann jemand helfen?

----------

